
Total Inactivity from IBM. Re: IBM Considers Donating Power8 Servers to OpenBSD - mikaelhn
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=148246956710299&w=1
======
mikaelhn
This is followup to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12757594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12757594)
.

IBM didn't do anything this year. Seems they're officially out of budgets for
donating 10 Power8 devices to open source.

